

Safe: A gem enabling simple backups for your Ruby apps  - _pius
http://blog.astrails.com/2009/4/6/simple-backups-can-be-simple

======
nir
This is pretty cool. How come stuff like this gets 3 points and TechCrunch
speculations get >30?

